# Stream over Ethernet



## fiberspeed (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all.. Have a situation in my workshop where WiFi is in and out.. However I do have an Ethernet connection... I purchases a Ethernet to micro USB for my Nexus 10 and am getting 60 Mbps down... Slingbox works flawlessly... But my goal was to use stream... TiVo support says stream does not support ethernet... Anyone know of a workaround??
Thanks in advance..


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

They probably meant Stream does not support Wireless/WiFi. It needs to connect to your network, so ethernet is the best way. MoCa is 2nd best.


----------



## fiberspeed (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I wasn't clear in original post... Stream works well with my Nexus 10 on WiFi... My problem is poor WiFi signal in my workshop. Having Ethernet jack existing I thought I could use Ethernet to micro usb and get TiVo Stream.. Everything but TiVo works great over Ethernet.. (including Slingbox). I realize the obvious solution would be to add another WiFi router in shop.. was hoping to use existing Ethernet, but i'm told by support TiVo Stream does not support Ethernet.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

fiberspeed said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear in original post... Stream works well with my Nexus 10 on WiFi... My problem is poor WiFi signal in my workshop. Having Ethernet jack existing I thought I could use Ethernet to micro usb and get TiVo Stream.. Everything but TiVo works great over Ethernet.. (including Slingbox). I realize the obvious solution would be to add another WiFi router in shop.. was hoping to use existing Ethernet, but i'm told by support TiVo Stream does not support Ethernet.


You need to set up a wireless access point in your workshop. That will take the good ethernet connection available there and turn it into a wireless sgnal that your Nexus 10 can use to access the tivo via the stream.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

Although I have no way to try it myself, I have no reason to believe that Stream would not work if you use "wired Ethernet". Stream application in your tablet works at a network layer (sockets or tcp/udp) that is far above the underlying physical media. There is at least one level of abstraction between the two if not more. I.e., the Stream application at worst sees TCP or UDP packets and not the 802.11 or 802.3 packets that are encapsulating and carrying these TCP or UDP packets.

Typically applications such as Stream can find out the nature of the physical medium that is providing connectivity if they want to. Some use the information in order to prepare for the inconsistency, latency and jitter associated with wireless. But rarely it makes sense for them to refuse working on wired Ethernet.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Gadfly do not forget about 802.11e QoS, 802.1Q, and 802.1p.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Gadfly said:


> Although I have no way to try it myself, I have no reason to believe that Stream would not work if you use "wired Ethernet".


I'm guessing that the problem here doesn't have do do with the way the Stream works, but rather with the way that the Tivo andriod app on the Nexus 10 works. This is purely uninformed supposition on my end.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

JWhites said:


> Gadfly do not forget about 802.11e QoS, 802.1Q, and 802.1p.


The thought occurred to me. However, it doesn't make sense to me to worry about 802.11e QoS (802.1P and 8021.Q are available on wired as well) when a consistent (wired) 100Meg or 1G link is available. So I didn't bring it up to avoid confusing people even more.

You never know with applications though.

Unfortunately I don't have any Android devices with a USB wired Ethernet so I can't try it for myself. I have quite a few Windows devices with wired Ethernet. Alas, Tivo is not supporting Windows any time soon.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

poppagene said:


> I'm guessing that the problem here doesn't have do do with the way the Stream works, but rather with the way that the Tivo andriod app on the Nexus 10 works. This is purely uninformed supposition on my end.


You are correct. When I said Stream, I really meant the Android client.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

fiberspeed said:


> Hi all.. Have a situation in my workshop where WiFi is in and out.. However I do have an Ethernet connection... I purchases a Ethernet to micro USB for my Nexus 10 and am getting 60 Mbps down... Slingbox works flawlessly... But my goal was to use stream... TiVo support says stream does not support ethernet... Anyone know of a workaround??
> Thanks in advance..


Short of adding an Access Point (not another router) it's possible a repeater somewhere halfway would work. The issue with repeaters is that they cut the speed in half. Placing an AP closet would be best.


----------

